# nail polish for jig head color



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Anybody ever use nail polish to paint jig heads with ? I was experimenting with tying up some steelie jigs and " borrowed " some of my wifes nail color to paint a couple of the jig heads with. Then I got thinking about how bad that stuff smells and wonder if that might not be a good idea , if it stinks a little after it dries maybe fish wont like it. Has anybody ever used it with good results ?


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

It works on all I use it for plugs jigs you name it.the smell will go away. to why I use it. that stuff if same I use is a very hard enamel. and formulated to not wash off in hot water as females wash dishes thus no other stuff is formated to do so. have gotten my share of eyes useing my repainted plugs with it. like the fast way it drys and the smell never bothers me. just use it out doors if smell is to much for you. Hope this helps you. one bad thing I say on it where can I get chartruse color as that is my favorite. no female dare be seen with it on there fingers nails. now watch me get lot crab on that say. LOL I am use to it so ok with me. lets here it. 
LOL by the way I did see some at flea market a few weeks back it had sparkle flakes and was selling for 7 or 8 per bottle. not sure if hard as female stuff.guy selling it had lot other ones and all had the flitters in it. he was not selling any as when telling the buyers to be the price they walked away like me. ok ready for a riot on lot crab my post get LOL


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

good question yonderfishin... i was literally thinking the same thing yesterday cause i got some cheap old 0-3 crank baits that got a brown top and chrome bottom. i was going to put nail polish over the brown and give it a show and i got a bunch of dipped jigs from 1/32 up to 1/8 that need paint on them. Really glad you asked that, cause i probably would of forgot. and thats for the info. I might as well paint some while the water is low. we need RAIN! I thought i could really dislike my mother in law, but i can really hate mother nature more, cause at least my mother in law doesnt keep me from catching fish.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It works well. There&#8217;s no smell when it dries.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is 3 I did so far

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

didnt read all the post so if this was said forgive me.but put the clear over the color and it is a very tough finish


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ok thanks guys , I can go ahead ant paint a few up now. And I can buy up some cheap nail polish to use. It has a built in paint brush , what could be better than that.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> Ok thanks guys , I can go ahead ant paint a few up now. And I can buy up some cheap nail polish to use. It has a built in paint brush , what could be better than that.


yep i just bought some tonight at walmart for 97 cents a bottle....i use the nail polish to paint ice jigs works like a charm and theres litteraly 100s of colors...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol steelhead fishermen...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fishman said:


> lol steelhead fishermen...


My buddy has caught over 60 this fall on unpainted jigs. haha

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> My buddy has caught over 60 this fall on unpainted jigs. haha
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lol yep its whatz on the jig

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Ill have to leave some unpainted as well then! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

This nail polish thing works on metal and chrome spoons to. but to do so you need rough up the chrome and metal by useing emery boards or sand paper. as most and as far as I seen the polish has no primers thus was not made for chrome or metals. but works if you rough them. To another thing that guy say he coats the plugs last with clear and I to do same. now the new plugs I buy the paints on out side and will where off so I coat my new ones before I use them. The polish I use is called hards as nails. to another thing LOL I use to build model planes and used what back then was called Q dope and it riveled nail polish as it was gas and oil proof as my gas motors on my model planes would screw any other. never tried nail polish on planes thus not sure if it take gas oil as good as Q dope. now to another thing do to stupid kids want get high put all mentioned and glues to that used acetone in bags and inhailed fumes to get high. thus they pulled acetone out all this stuff. then the new crap never was better then the acetone formular. Think now they put it back in but not sure as I still got lot my acetone ones. by the way Q dope smell like nail polish. The stupid kids sniffers could just get acetone at a hard ware and used it rather then these mention here at half the cost. and then no tell tail paint on them selfs and the makers of all mention would not had reformulate there products. wonder if they still do the sniff thing any more. it was suppose to make you high best I knew and ruined your liver while doing so. like to much boose does.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

fredg53 said:


> Lol yep its whatz on the jig
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Secret lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Its not necessary to paint them , just an extra step to make them look purty I suppose


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not against it. It gives you something to do and if it gives you confidence thats a win win

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I just painted a 0-3 bass plug thats was brown. Purple/pink/chrome. I put a clear coat on it as well ill take a pic in a little bit im going to paint another one as well.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I just finished these with a pink/purple i clear coated it. And then i put gold flaked clear coat as well. Turned out good i think, now i can use some lures i thought id never use again. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Rasper said:


> I just finished these with a pink/purple i clear coated it. And then i put gold flaked clear coat as well. Turned out good i think, now i can use some lures i thought id never use again.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC











Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Rasper said:


> I just finished these with a pink/purple i clear coated it. And then i put gold flaked clear coat as well. Turned out good i think, now i can use some lures i thought id never use again.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC




That dressed em up pretty good. Kind of a retro hotrod paint job.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

i had spare time on thanksgiving to make them look just as good as the '68 olds my dad has! hahaha


----------

